

BMW Invests in Embark (YC S11) - davidwhodge
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pressclub/p/us/pressDetail.html?title=bmw-i-ventures-announces-strategic-investment-in-award-winning-mobility-app-company-embark-further&outputChannelId=9&id=T0134391EN_US&left_menu_item=node__6729&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
bengl3rt
This makes a lot of sense. The more people use public transit (because it
becomes much less painless thanks to apps like Embark), the more you reduce
congestion on the road, the more fun it is to drive your BMW.

Congratulations to the team!

------
bbaker
_Love_ how clean this app is.

~~~
doublerebel
The site design itself is great too. Resize the window and it adapts
responsively to any screen size. Matches well with BMW's level of detail and
polish.

------
brandoncor
These apps are great. Does anyone know how they plan to make money in the
future? Just start charging for the apps once they're ranked #1 in each city?

